# Quintessential Baroque Music



## phoenixshade (Dec 9, 2008)

Time once again for me to ask for opinions.

Choose ten compositions that represent the essence of baroque music.

The only rule: at least three composers must be represented in your list. (This is to ensure that I get something other than Bach, who I'm sure we'd all agree is the quintessential baroque composer...)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Ten off the top of my head (and I'll probably have to correct the spellings) in no particular order:

Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 3

Handel - Oboe Concerto no. 1

Bach - Orchestral Suite No. (pick any one, or maybe Suite No. 2 in B minor with the great Badinerie)

Telemann - Tafelmusik (any Suite from this)

Handel - Organ Concerto No. 13 (I believe that's the number of my favorite)

Rameau - Dardanus suite

D. Scarlatti - Sonata in D major L. 164/K. 491 (or any of the other 500+ sonatas for keyboard)

Monteverdi - Vespro della beata vergine (1610 Vespers) I know I'm stretching the definition of baroque with this.

Achangelo Corelli - Concerti Grossi, op. 6 (any)

J. H. Schein - Banchetto musicale suite (any)

Handel - Alexander's Feast

I'm omitting about 700 peices I also really like and are quinessential.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

1. Corelli - Concerto Grosso Op. 6, No. 8
2. Bach - St Matthew Passion
3. Vivaldi - Gloria
4. Handel - Zadok the Priest
5. Purcell - Dido & Aeneas
6. Charpentier - Te Deum
7. Monteverdi - Orpheus e Euridice
8. Bach - Goldberg Variations
9. Zelenka - Trio sonata in F for two oboes etc.
10. Handel - Messiah

Sorry if this is a bit 'oratorio heavy' but that's what I think of when I think of Baroque.
FC
As With Weston, I too have over looked about amillion other pieces.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

-Bach...Mass in B minor
-Corelli...Violin Sonatas opus 5 (in case of just one I go for "Follia")
-Handel...Messiah
-Lully...Armide
-Monteverdi...l'Orfeo
-Purcell...Dido and Aeneas
-Rameau...Hippolyte et Aricie
-Scarlatti...Keyboard Sonatas (in case of just one I go for K 141)
-Telemann...Tafelmusik
-Vivaldi...Four Seasons


----------

